# My cat is obsessed with licking the toilet seat lid... why?!



## angelpoo42oh (Jan 18, 2006)

My cat loves the plastic.. anything plastic.. and has always had a weird thing for licking the top of the toilet seat lid (which is plastic). Now, don't get any weird ideas, it's sparkly clean and all, but still, it weirds me out. Every morning without fail, he runs into the bathroom and just goes at it. I can't find anything at all on the internet to offer advice on why he does this.. has anyone else ever had a cat with this strange fetish?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

The place mat for their food came with a sticker on it, and even after being washed (2yrs old, at least, so it's been washed alot) my cat will lick it everytime I set it out. I think the glue backing on the sticker must be tasty to her, she also likes tape, alot.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Probably has to do with what the plastic's made of, it apparently appeals to him. Several other members report their kitties with a plastic fetish, mostly in the form of those grocery sacks. Could be the same thing. Not sure what could be done about it, but doesn't sound dangerous (as long as he's not chewing it up). Hehe, sounds like a character!


----------

